# QH/Paint Conformation Critique?



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

From what I can tell she is a little bit butt-high and has a long back. It also looks like she might be a little camped-under but I think that is just because of the way she's standing. Her shoulder looks great, but I think her neck joins the shoulder a little low. She has quite a heavy throatlatch but does have a very pretty head. Quite feminine! Her hindquarters look real nice too. And it seems to me that she stands under herself, or whatever the term for "her front legs are kinda to far under her" is. lol. I could be wrong on that one...I'm not sure. All in all though, she's a pretty attractive horse!

Am I right, everyone? I have only started getting really interested into this kind of thing two months or so ago.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

This is what I can catch with the photos provided.

-Short Neck
-Would like to see a cleaner Throat latch
-Long Back
-Decent Hip
-Straighter Shoulder (would like to see more slope)
-Camped Under
-Sickle Hocked
-Cow Hocked
-Downhill 
-Decent Pasterns

That's all I can get from the provided photos....


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Are there any disciplines she'd be decent in with her build? I've only got some general western training on her, and a little western pleasure, since she's just 4.

Also, I don't really know much about conformation and the pros and cons and everything yet.. is there anything I can do to "fix" some of her confo errors? Any specific exercises that would, for example, help her not to stand under herself so much? Or is this just how she's built and there's really nothing I can do about it?


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

It is how she is put together and you can't fix that...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

Okay, sorry, I'm still learning about conformation (I never really paid much attention to it before) =p


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

OP...please don't be insulted as it is not my attention. But you need a different farrier. Her front feet are at such different angles...it's not good. I would not be suprised if she was sore somewhere given this.


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> OP...please don't be insulted as it is not my attention. But you need a different farrier. Her front feet are at such different angles...it's not good. I would not be suprised if she was sore somewhere given this.


Hey, don't worry - I'm aware that her feet are terrible. :3
We really need to get our farrier out here again.. he actually doesn't do such a bad job, her feet just grow extremely fast and since she's always on soft ground, they kind of.. splay out? 
Usually I trim them up a little to help with cracks and whatnot, but I can't do enough to really change them.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No what shes saying is one foot is fairly upright and rhe other has less heal making it lower in other words the angles are conpletely different which is not ok. I do agree look for a new farrier or bring it upto your current one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kelseyxroxy (Oct 6, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> No what shes saying is one foot is fairly upright and rhe other has less heal making it lower in other words the angles are conpletely different which is not ok. I do agree look for a new farrier or bring it upto your current one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh, that makes more sense.
I spent over an hour researching the topic (angles of hooves and whatnot) so I think I understand more.. I will be sure to bring it up to my farrier next time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful head
Kind Eye
Nice front legs
Good pasturns
Broad chest (I love that)
Nice girth
good croup
Powerful rump
1st photo has a nice neck set, in 2nd mane makes it look low


----------

